# Here are some new additions to my collection. Please let me know if you want better pictures or want to know the print on the bottles.



## b.ecollects (Nov 18, 2021)

A cobalt blue poison bottle, a milk bottle, an amber poison bottle, and an old 160 fl oz jar with a wire handle. What do you think?


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 18, 2021)

The 2 Poisons are nice ones. Leon.


----------



## b.ecollects (Nov 19, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> The 2 Poisons are nice ones. Leon.


They are! I had to have them once I saw them.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 19, 2021)

I've been wanting to find one of those coffin poisons.  I've found broken ones but never an intact one before.  They usually say Carbolic Acid on them, I think yours is a newer version which wasn't used for as long.
Never seen the Terrace Hill Dairy before, any idea where it's from?


----------



## b.ecollects (Nov 19, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I've been wanting to find one of those coffin poisons.  I've found broken ones but never an intact one before.  They usually say Carbolic Acid on them, I think yours is a newer version which wasn't used for as long.
> Never seen the Terrace Hill Dairy before, any idea where it's from?


Terrace Hill Dairy was located in Brantford, Ontario. From what I could find,  this bottle was from the 60s. They had different variations of their milk bottle from different years: different designs, etc. 
I snagged it from an antique mall. To me, it's a pretty fascinating find.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 19, 2021)

b.ecollects said:


> Terrace Hill Dairy was located in Brantford, Ontario. From what I could find,  this bottle was from the 60s. They had different variations of their milk bottle from different years: different designs, etc.
> I snagged it from an antique mall. To me, it's a pretty fascinating find.


Oh  yeah I wondered if it was Brantford, since I looked it up and there is a Terrace Hill there, but the US spelling of "flavor" threw me off.  Though I've seen that on other bottles from that era as well, not sure if the spelling was as standardized back then as it is now.


----------



## Old man digger (Nov 19, 2021)

b.ecollects said:


> A cobalt blue poison bottle, a milk bottle, an amber poison bottle, and an old 160 fl oz jar with a wire handle. What do you think?


When I was a kid, that IODINE was a thing us kids didn't look forward to getting put on your cuts. That stuff burned/stung something awful. If you were lucky your parents would apply either Mercurochrome or Tincture of Merthiolate. They did not sting like the iodine. The reason for the poison label was it was not to be drank. I have no idea what the effect would have been, but the skull and crossed bones was enough of a warning to keep away from it...!!!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 19, 2021)

I'm old enough to remember my Mom giving me Iodine on Cuts, Scrapes, ect., ect., when I was a Kid in the 1970's. It had a funny Orange Color to it if I remember right?  LEON.


----------



## Old man digger (Nov 19, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I'm old enough to remember my Mom giving me Iodine on Cuts, Scrapes, ect., ect., when I was a Kid in the 1970's. It had a funny Orange Color to it if I remember right?  LEON.


Did it sting or give a burning sensation? If it did not sting/burn, then it was one of the other two I mentioned


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 19, 2021)

I remember it stinging & burning, it was iodine, I'm pretty sure you can still buy it nowadays. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 20, 2021)

Mercurochrome if I remember was red colored. Made my cuts look more bloodied. Anyones dad ever make you eat a bar of soap for cursing? Mine did. Brown soap tastes the worst, I know from experience.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 21, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> ...That stuff burned/stung something awful...


It still does!


----------

